# Warum Orfen springen.



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

öfters habe ich hier was zu Orfen neben dem Teich gelesen, mit der Frage, warum machen sie das.

Gestern habe ich es beobachtet. 
Sie waren auf der Jagd nach einer Fliege über Wasser. Alle Orfis sind wie wild der Fliege hinterhergejagt und haben sie auch bekommen. Dabei sind sie recht hoch aus dem Wasser gesprungen.

Ich habe die Orfis schon ein paar Jahre, konnte das aber gestern das erste mal beobachten. 

Warscheinlich war die Fliege zu blöd, sich aus der Gefahrenzone zu begeben. Die ist Seelenruhig über den Teich geflogen und alle Orfis hinterher.

Nur mal so.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Garfield (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*

Hi,

bei mir ist mal eine rausgesprungen, als ich über den Gartenschlauch Wasser nachgefüllt habe.
Das gab einen schönen Strahl, und wahrscheinlich wollte sie gegen die Stömung schwimmen.
Gottseidank war ich nicht zu weit weg, und habe sie dann schnell wieder reingeschmissen.

Bei mir sind schon welche übers Haus bis in die Garageneinfahrt , und sogar in die Kellertreppe gesprungen 
Die in der Kellertreppe hatte unglaubliches Glück, als ich sie fand lebte sie noch, und setzte sie zurück.
Die in der Garageneinfahrt hatte weniger Glück, da ist meine Frau mit dem Wagen drüber gefahren.


----------



## katja (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*



> da ist meine Frau mit dem Wagen drüber gefahren



 also bei nem fisch "tod durch überfahren" hört man sicher auch nicht oft!


----------



## Stoer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir sind schon welche übers Haus bis in die Garageneinfahrt , und sogar in die Kellertreppe gesprungen



Sind das Känguruhs


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*

also unsre Orfen haben ( bisher) solche waghalsigen Manöver GsD unterlassen, dafür sind unsre __ Moderlieschen etwas irre, wen die abends wie fliegende Fische übers Wasser jagen


----------



## Garfield (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*

Hi,



> also bei nem fisch "tod durch überfahren" hört man sicher auch nicht oft!


Also, ich denke , der war schon tod.
Sorgt aber immer wieder für Gelächter.
Wir haben Katzen, ich nehme mal an die Orfen springen raus, die Katzen finden sie und bringen sie ins Haus, so wie sie Mäuse , Vögel , __ Frösche usw bringen.
Mich wunderte nur, dass die Tiere komplett ganz waren, Orfen scheinen den Katzen nicht zu schmecken.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*

Hallo,

interessant fand ich das Teamwork der Orfen. Wie gesagt, ich habe viele Jahre Orfen und hab das noch nie beobachtet. 
Orfen sind Schwarmfische, was ich bis dato so nicht feststellen konnte.

Es geht so:

Eine Fliege ist über dem Teich. Die Orfen rotten sich zusammen. und schwimmen der Fliege hinterher. Eine Orfe bremst, gibt Gummi spingt aus dem Teich, reißt das Maul auf, daneben.
Nächste Orfe bremst gibt Gas springt aus dem Teich reißt das Maul auf, daneben. Nächste Orfe bremst, gibt Gas ....

Ein Orfi hat die Fliege gefangen. Danach haben sie sich aufgelöst und waren wieder Orfen, wie ich sie kannte.  

Ich hab das so noch nie gesehen, sind schon coole Tiere die Orfis.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*

Hi Thomas,

Teamarbeit ist das net gewesen, das nennt sich Futterneid

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum Orfen springen.*

Hi Frank,

kann sein, ich habe die aber noch nie so koordiniert zusammenarbeiten gesehen. 
Es sind nicht alle auf die Fliege gesprungen, sondern wirklich eine nach der anderen. 
Und Streit um den Fang gab es auch nicht. Ein Orfi hat gefressen und die anderen sind davongezogen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

